# Stray Calico



## Bruno (Jul 28, 2004)

I recently picked up a stray cat outside my apartment. She's very friendly and healthy. She's a gorgeous cat and very calm. I live in West Lafayette IN. I unfortunately cannot keep her but if anyone is interested please e-mail me. I can also send a picture if someone is interested.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you placed an ad on http://www.petfinder.com ????


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Please post a picture here, it really helps. If you have nowhere to host it, there's a Cat Photos section on this site.

Also, take Ianthe's advice about using petfinder.com, so many people use it when looking for a pet.


----------



## joann2872 (Jul 2, 2004)

have you taken it to the shelter to see if it has a microchip?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

oooh.....joann.....GOOD thinking!


----------



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

Joann thats a great idea! Im going to start doing that when I come acros lost or strayed cats!


----------

